# Problem beim DVD-Abspielen : Nur Musik - keine Stimmen



## machero (9. Mai 2015)

N`abend, 
hab hier leider ein etwas seltsames PC-Audio-Prob.

Wenn ich eine normale Spielfilm-Original-DVD einlege und mit dem VLC-Player abspielen will, 
höre ich nur die Filmmusik. Die Dialoge der Schauspieler sind nicht zu hören.

Finde ich sehr, sehr komisch und hab so ein Problem noch nie vorher gehabt.

Warum höre ich die Film-Musik aber nicht die gesprochenen Stimmen.

Audio-Ausgabe läuft ganz normal über Kopfhörer. Es ist nichts verstellt, kein Equalizer an oder sonst irgendetwas.
Auch im DVD-Menue kann ich nichts verändern, was jetzt helfen würde. Es läuft ganz normale "Tonspur: deutsch".

Habe auch verschiedene DVD`s ausprobiert. Ist überall dasselbe Problem.
Bei YouTube hingegen läuft alles einwandfrei.


----------



## Schiggy (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
die DVD hat wohl 5.1 Sound. Die Dialoge kommen bei einem 5.1 System aus dem Center Lautsprecher, welchen du nicht hast. Du musst wahrscheinlich nur in VLC unter Audio  auf Stereo stellen.


----------

